# Moving on contract with family to SA?



## Dolfijn (Mar 30, 2009)

Dear fellow expats,

Like it seems there will be a possibilty that we will move to SA, Pretoria, on a contract with our family. So, work will be provided and housing etc. on expat terms of the company.

What I am interested in is, how it is to live in SA as an expatwife with 2 kids (7 and 3)? I have read about the international schools and I really like to know more from people actually living there with kids around this age.
Socially, how do you go around? And the children?
What can we expect?
We have been living in the Caribbean and in Spain and Portugal before. I have travelled a lot in Africa (10 years ago ) but then in Tanzania, Zimbabwe.

Thanks for your time!
Dolfijn


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Dolfijn said:


> Dear fellow expats,
> 
> Like it seems there will be a possibilty that we will move to SA, Pretoria, on a contract with our family. So, work will be provided and housing etc. on expat terms of the company.
> 
> ...


Hi Dolfijn,

Being in a similar situation as you may find yourself soon; I would say that I find it quite enjoyable. I would recomend that you get a car for yourself and maybe take some driving lessons- unless you are aleady familiar with driving on the left- (I am not and I dislike this the most!). Another thing, I have found that many schools are on long waiting lists here-so if you can, do your research ahead and start putting your name down on lists. And, (forgive me, it sounds like you are way saavy and maybe already know this) your 3 year old can start pre-school so you may want to look into that too. 

 Rokzy


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

....and as far as socially- I find South Africans to be very friendly and social. There is a wide array of all sorts of types of people here and it seems to me that every one is accepted.


-R


----------

